# Best drying towel



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking to get some drying towels while the Xmas deals are on.


Have heard loads of people mention the uber drying towels?

Has anyone got any links to the uber drying towel, I saw i4detailing have 2 different kinds but I'm not sure which are the ones that people keep raving about?


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Try one of these. Its so soft and absorbant. Really good quality.

http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/cloths/high-quality-500gsm-drying-towel

There are others on the site.

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> Looking to get some drying towels while the Xmas deals are on.
> 
> Have heard loads of people mention the uber drying towels?
> 
> Has anyone got any links to the uber drying towel, I saw i4detailing have 2 different kinds but I'm not sure which are the ones that people keep raving about?


They are all the same if its a light sand colour, Pretty much every company has the same ones, just call them there own.

Richard


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

http://i4detailing.co.uk/shop/i4d-uber-yellow-premium-drying-towels.html


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

This beast 
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/microfibermadness/Microfiber-Madness-Dry-Me-Crazy-Large


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I must say i am won over with the MF Madness dry me crazy - I was unsure about the small size, but wow its good!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

My Uber from here is fantastic
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

The hell shine reaper drying towel from autobrite not too big, great towel.Just don't wash it with anything else.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have bought some huge drying towels in the past, and yes they did dry like no one's business, however I found them simply too big, and I had a habit of dropping half of the towel onto the floor, so ended up only doing part of a car before having to ditch the now "contaminated" huge towel for a clean one, so whatever you decide upon keep that in mind, huge = great for top and lids, not so good for sides or front n backs.

I'm also of the opinion that why try and use one or two huge/large, when you've half a dozen or more smaller towels that are clean and easier to wring out?? :doublesho

there that should provoke a reaction from "some"!! :wave:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> My Uber from here is fantastic
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html


I've got three of these and they are great. My mum even nicks one to dry hers.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I have one of these and I find it very good imo.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html

Similar specs to the SP one but never used one so cant compare. Free postage from PB though.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

the ubers are the best , I keep trying other towels but always end up going back to the ubers


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> http://i4detailing.co.uk/shop/i4d-uber-yellow-premium-drying-towels.html


I use these. Great drying towels.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the quick replies:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Woolly Mammoth or the i4D Uber's for me:thumb:


----------



## R_D_Olivaw (Sep 16, 2013)

I've used several and I still think the Uber ones about bought 2-3 years ago beat everything else.


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

I got a couple of 50x100 cm microfibre ones off Amazon, waffle weave, seem pretty good.

Actually, mine need to go in the wash but I've been banned from the washing machine until after Christmas!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Uber all the way for me! They're really fantastic


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Currently using the Woolly Mammoth and can thoroughly recommend.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

My favorite at the min is the purple monster XL that clean your car sell.

However have just invested in an AF Aqua Deluxe and it feels very soft and thick. Still to use it yet but would imagine its going to be very absorbant


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The thing that wins with the uber towels is they're 2 towels sown together instead of one big heavy towel which makes the big difference for me


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Get an air drier and it wont be an issue


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Air drier and rinse aid. 

Gets majority of water off. 

Pat dry little remaining


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

cant beat the uber yellow towels


----------

